# Van for sale



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Ex council van for sale.
Mot, tax, low miles.
Good condition.
Just serviced.
sleeps six.
seamus.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:?:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I get it!

:lol: 

SD


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> I get it!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> SD


Good on you sir! 
pick any prize from the top shelf. :lol: :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I don't either

but prepared to wait

Aldra 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

seamusog said:


> Ex council van for sale.
> Mot, tax, low miles.
> Good condition.
> Just serviced.
> ...


Shame on you seamusog, taking the michael out of the proletariat.
Gary


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Council van Sleeps six :lol: 

Wfhat is there not to understand :roll: 

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh yee of little faith

in council workers 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

greygit said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > Ex council van for sale.
> ...


I'm sure my comrades will see the funny side gary :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I got it seamus, 

Waz


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

You're at it again Seamus, picking on sacred cows


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very clever :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive seen it in various locations. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:?: :?: oh dear.... I am so thick!
Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

In Manchester people tend to go for Police vans as they are known to sleep up to 12. 
These vans also have the benefit of being able to park outside McDonalds for excessive amounts of time without arousing suspicion.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

During winter months, dawn occurs at a later hour :lol: :lol: I must get out more


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> :?: :?: oh dear.... I am so thick!
> Alan


Not at all Alan, lets just say yer either having a bad hair day or your local council are a cut above the rest :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hair? Did you say Hair? I should be so lucky! But I do remember Hair I still have the LP in black and white.
Alan :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

rosalan said:


> Hair? Did you say Hair? I should be so lucky! But I do remember Hair I still have the LP in black and white.
> Alan :lol:


Went to see it in Liverpool in 1970. 
Can't remember if I ended up on the stage, man. 
Can't remeber why we had to say "man", man.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I was only 'boy' then, recently re-born.
Alan


----------

